# Módulo XBEE Marca Digi (Maxstream) que cumplen con el estardar IEEE 802.15.4que cumpl



## yuseth florez (Oct 5, 2010)

Hola a todos esta es la primera vez que escribo. La presente es para pregintar si alguien a trabajado con estos módulos de  RF Módulo XBEE Marca Digi (Maxstream), necesito el funcionamiento de estos modulo y a la vez si me pueden ayudar  con un diseño de secuencias de luces con pic y transmitirlas con este modulo.  Les agradecería su colaboración.
esta es la imagen del modulo:
http://www.sigmaelectronica.net/xbp24awi001-pi-673.html


----------



## Jessy (Oct 6, 2010)

No he manejado aun los Xbee pero pienso hacerlo pronto. Te dejo un manual que encontre muy completo sobre estos y la forma en que se programan. Espero te sirva 

Saludos!


----------



## yuseth florez (Oct 7, 2010)

Bueno JESSY acabo de bajar el PDF posteado por ti,  y todavía estoy leyendo esta muy completo y lo mejor en español te doy las gracias y apena tenga avances comento algo .


----------



## ChaD (Oct 7, 2010)

Yo he trabajado con ellos. Aca te adjunto el datasheet. Si es para una configuración punto a punto podés usarlos como vienen de fábrica. Los datos se envían en serie. Podés la UART de un PIC, por ejemplo. Cualquier cosa avisá.


----------



## yuseth florez (Oct 7, 2010)

Bien CHAD. Le echare  un vistazo apenas tenga poblé te comento gracias :


----------



## yuseth florez (Oct 9, 2010)

Agradezco  la ayuda de ALCIDESRAMOS:


  Bueno  les tengo noticias de los voltajes de operación. Y evitar complicaciones si le pueden echar un vistazo y dar sugerencias esto es para comunicación serial. Como ando en espera de los módulos pero hasta ahora llevo esta configuración en el hardware  para huso con PIC.


----------



## ChaD (Oct 9, 2010)

ALCIDESRAMOS? voltajes de operacion? Te equivocaste de post?


----------

